# What’s it like dating on the road?



## Moonbaby (Jul 30, 2019)

I understand long distance relationships but this seems like something different. 
I have some commitment issues myself but that seems par for the course in a community 
Where people are quasi nomadic ? 
Any tales or advice?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 30, 2019)

Moonbaby said:


> I understand long distance relationships but this seems like something different.
> I have some commitment issues myself but that seems par for the course in a community
> Where people are quasi nomadic ?
> Any tales or advice?


Be a man - use your hand.

You can do that on the road, or about anywhere, if you’re discreet.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 30, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Be a man - use your hand.
> 
> You can do that on the road, or about anywhere, if you’re discreet.



ah i thought the question was more about dating than getting ones dick wet


----------



## Maxnomad (Jul 30, 2019)

Jeez you folks 

OP- you got this


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 30, 2019)

alright ima throw in the little i can here

travelin with somebody while yr in a relationship with them, can be awesome or shitty, oftentimes both, or am i lying? we know relationships. yall gotta have some of the same priorities, desires, quirks, you know the drill. yall gotta travel together the same way people stay together in a more...stayin in one place at a time...type of relationship. No offense, but it isnt rocket science, it just depends on the pair, and yalls wants and needs, sound reasonable?

on the other hand, say yr traveling alone, well, you might just meet somebody along the way who makes you wanna settle down. they might express some desire to travel, but yall find due to x y and z reasons, it aint gonna work, somebody compromises and gives the other side of the grass a whirl, or yall break up due to these or other circumstances right, your ass gets back on the road, they stay where theyre at, and hopefully in some way remain very close friends. that was my most recent experience, but i wouldnt trade it for anything

OP you might wanna elaborate a bit more, in my humble and respectful opinion. 
enjoy life and give love friend. feel free to drop me a PM


----------



## Moonbaby (Jul 31, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> alright ima throw in the little i can here
> 
> travelin with somebody while yr in a relationship with them, can be awesome or shitty, oftentimes both, or am i lying? we know relationships. yall gotta have some of the same priorities, desires, quirks, you know the drill. yall gotta travel together the same way people stay together in a more...stayin in one place at a time...type of relationship. No offense, but it isnt rocket science, it just depends on the pair, and yalls wants and needs, sound reasonable?
> 
> ...



There’s nothing to elaborate on. Just wanted to glean some wisdom for yalls past experiences


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Me personally.. I met my wife on the road back in 2003 in the emerald triangle. She was squatting some old, defunct southern pacific passenger cars and I happened to go back there with her and some friends drinking one night. One thing led to another and we started hitching together..then we started riding trains long distance.. 17 years later we are still together somehow. We spent the entire time with each other 24/7 and we certainly got on each others nerves from time to time but apparently we're both very easy going?


----------



## Honey Crust (Aug 3, 2019)

Can’t speak for anyone else but my own experiences with polyamory have been wonderful and positive experiences. It allows me to maintain a level of long-term commitment when I’m on the road while also giving me room to have intimate/romantic experiences with others that I may meet while traveling. The boundaries for our relationships basically boil down to: “I trust you. Please stay safe. Get tested as often as you can. I can’t wait to see you when you come through again.”

Having multiple partners in different states also offers reprieve in the way of having a place to go if I need to, or even just gives me a reason to have a destination instead of just aimlessly wandering. I hitched from Denver to Lincoln and stayed there for a week to visit a then-partner before making my way to Chicago, and it was a welcome little break with some one that I loved. When I was hitching down to California for a festival I was playing, I made time to visit my partners in San Diego, and getting to stay with people who actively cared about me did wonders for rejuvenation and healing my weary bones lol

I got to see all five of my partners this last tour. That’s so fucking cool.

That said, it’s a lot of communication, it’s a lot of honesty, there’s no room for lying, as your partners can talk to each other and corroborate your words if they feel like they don’t trust you, and you gotta get fucking tested as often as you can! Ya got more than just yourself to worry about, and staying up to date helps maintain that trust.

All of my partners know about each other, and even ask how the others are doing. Healthy polyamory is a lot of work, but when it works, I found that it’s fucking perfect for my nomadic self.


----------

